# Coupler Help



## Single Driver Steam (Apr 22, 2016)

I'm looking to change the couplers on my HO trains. My layout depicts the 1830s, so the train couplers resemble the full scale link-and-pin types. While they are historically accurate, they are a real nuisance to work with. 


Here is an example of the link and pin couplers on both ends of a carriage on my layout:


















And here is a more common HO coupler on the tender of my John Bull engine:










I’m looking to substitute link and pin with those on my John Bull (unsure of what they are called), and while it seems like it is possible to do, I’m unsure of how to go about it. Any recommendations?


----------



## redman88 (Nov 25, 2015)

http://www.kadee.com/htmbord/coupler.htm


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

If you do decide to change over to Kadees it will involve a fair amount of surgery and adaption. You might find some alternatives available on the UK market.


----------



## Genetk44 (Feb 26, 2016)

Cycleops said:


> If you do decide to change over to Kadees it will involve a fair amount of surgery and adaption. You might find some alternatives available on the UK market.


Assuming you are using US HO models I too would say Kadee are you're best bet....but looking at your pics you might be able to just screw or glue a draft-gear box on and use a 156,157 or 158 coupler or you might want to try using the Kadee NEM couplers...they have plastic shanks that you can cut down and drill for screws. Having said that I would suggest that you buy a height gauge to allow you to set all your couplers to the same height.....http://www.kadee.com/htmbord/page206.htm


----------



## MtRR75 (Nov 27, 2013)

The coupler that you are asking about is called a horn-hook coupler. They are common on toy train sets, and easy to find cheap in hobby stores or on line. They usually have a plastic "spring" mechanism to help center them. That spring mechanism was removed from the coupler in your picture. You don't want it for your application. It would cause these delicate cars to derail.

What you are trying to do is not what I would recommend, but it is your railroad. You can do what you want to. (Rule #1 of model railroading.)

Besides being non prototypical, horn-hook couplers are known for sometimes being hard to uncouple. You have to twist and push the two cars in a certain way to dislodge them. Doing this with these delicate 1830s trains could possibly damage the train cars.

If you go this route it looks like you will have to cut off the pin on the car in the 2nd picture, then drill and tap a hole for the screw. Make sure that there is enough plastic there to drill and tap without breaking.

P.S. The KaDees that are being recommended are the best HO couplers available. But they need to be mounted in a coupler box. I do not think there is enough room under these cars for a coupler box. There certainly is not for the three 1830s trains that I own. IF you do try the KaDees, use the smaller "scale" couplers, and cut off the trip pins (brake hose). They will look a little better than their regular-sized couplers. Also, get their "short-shank" versions, to help reduce the space between the cars.


----------



## time warp (Apr 28, 2016)

I think Accu rail dummy couplers are still available. You don't need a draft gear box for those, you can just put a screw through them just loose enough to allow them to swivel a little bit. All you would need to do is trim off the centering ears on each side of the mounting boss. Simply uncouple your cars by lifting them apart.


----------



## MtRR75 (Nov 27, 2013)

Another idea. Any HO couplers will look overly large for these tiny trains. What about using N-scale couplers? I don't do N scale and know very little about it. Perhaps some N-scalers can offer some ideas for your situation.


----------



## time warp (Apr 28, 2016)

You'd have to check availability, but Bachmann offers N scale dummy couplers


----------



## Single Driver Steam (Apr 22, 2016)

I'm not entirely committed to the Kadee couplers, they just seem easier to use and fairly easy to install. 

My needs are as as follows in order of importance to me:

- Ease of operation
- Ease of installation
- ability to work on very small engines and rolling stock

Appearance is the very last consideration, but if there is an alternative such as say the N-scale couplers that were mentioned, I would opt for it. That being said, I don't really know the pros and cons of dummy N-scale couplers.

I also know almost nothing about European couplers as one member suggested, which if anything like full-size equipment would look prototypical to link-and-pin.


----------



## time warp (Apr 28, 2016)

N scale dummies are just fixed knuckle couplers. You have to lift one car to separate them.
Not to be funny, but what about using small magnets? Considering that your rolling stock is so light.


----------



## Genetk44 (Feb 26, 2016)

Single Driver Steam said:


> I'm not entirely committed to the Kadee couplers, they just seem easier to use and fairly easy to install.
> 
> My needs are as as follows in order of importance to me:
> 
> ...



I mentioned Kadee European NEM couplers...they look exactly like regular Kadee couplers except for the attachment point...


----------

